# Brake light (flashing)



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

a few days ago my Brake light on the dash came on? i read that it means low brake fluid or rear pads are low.
however i checked my brake fluid and it is right where it needs to be, and i have plenty of meat left on the pads.


----------

